# Terribile infortunio di Shaw in Psv - United. Video.



## admin (15 Settembre 2015)

Terribile infortunio subito dal giocatore del Manchester United, Luke Shaw, nel corso di Psv - Manchester United. Partita di Champions League che si sta disputando questa sera, 15 Settembre 2015. 

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Porca Miseria, immagino il dolore


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Settembre 2015)

Non è che abbia capito bene, gli si è spaccata la caviglia ?


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non è che abbia capito bene, gli si è spaccata la caviglia ?



No, la gamba!


----------



## Liuke (15 Settembre 2015)

Inoltre ho letto che rizzoli non ha nemmeno fischiato fallo


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2015)

Mi spiace tantissimo,questo ragazzo ha tutto per diventare un grande.
Speriamo non ci siano problemi nella guarigione.


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2015)

Davvero brutta e scomposta l'entrata. Buona guarigione!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Settembre 2015)

Riprenditi presto Shaw!


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Settembre 2015)

ma rizzoli non ha nemmeno espulso moreno?


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Settembre 2015)

Si dice stagione finita. Mamma mia che brutto infortunio. Mentre è in volo si vede la tibia che si spezza....


----------



## 666psycho (16 Settembre 2015)

gamba rotta, niente fallo, niente rosso e neanche un giallo... mah


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Settembre 2015)

Ma Rizzoli?....


----------



## ps18ps (16 Settembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> gamba rotta, niente fallo, niente rosso e neanche un giallo... mah



e dopo moreno ha anche fatto il gol del paeggio


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Settembre 2015)

In casi come questi, a quel paese tutti i regolamenti di questo mondo... squalifica al giocatore per la stessa durata dell'infortunio


----------



## Dany20 (16 Settembre 2015)

Davvero brutto. Speriamo si riprenda al più presto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2015)

Povero ragazzo, già l'anno scorso ha avuto una stagione travagliata dagli infortuni e adesso salterà tutta quest'altra stagione a causa di questa entrataccia. È giovane e ha tutto il tempo davanti per recuperare e tornare ai livelli che gli competono, però cavoli...


----------

